# Anybody ever build a guitar body out of Oak?



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I know, it's not a "tone wood" but you can really get some killer deals at the wood wholesalers on 8/4 (2" wide) red & white oak right now. I think they finally come to the conclusion that oak is not going to come back into style anytime soon. It's a little on the heavy side but it can be hollowed out and covered with an attractive top of figured maple or something.

Any reason a person can't or shouldn't build a body out of oak other than the risking it will look like you cut up grandma's kitchen table?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I was going to say but you already covered the weight...would think it would be up there with those ash anchors you took off my hands


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I believe at least some of the old Peavey T40's were oak. Not sure, quick google search turned up some different answers. Some of them sure look like oak to me tho, and I can vouch for how punishing they are on your shoulder. Anyway, I think an oak guitar would be cool!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

keto said:


> I was going to say but you already covered the weight...would think it would be up there with those ash anchors you took off my hands


Ah yes, those "ash anchors" you so kindly gave me all got hollowed out and then were given maple tops. They turned out very well. I was hoping to give you one of them back someday, I guess now I'll have to make it a bass.
I'm thinking the oak would be a touch lighter than the northern ash, probably very close in weight.

Good clean fun, and they didn't go to waste. Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

garrettdavis275 said:


> I believe at least some of the old Peavey T40's were oak. Not sure, quick google search turned up some different answers. Some of them sure look like oak to me tho, and I can vouch for how punishing they are on your shoulder. Anyway, I think an oak guitar would be cool!


I'm thinking it can't be that bad. I googled the T40 for pics, looks like they could very well be oak. Probably going to give it a try.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> .. it will look like you cut up grandma's kitchen table


IIRC, Brian May's red special started this way. No?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> .. grandma's kitchen table?


----------



## FarmerTedsCBGs (Nov 24, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I know, it's not a "tone wood" but you can really get some killer deals at the wood wholesalers on 8/4 (2" wide) red & white oak right now. I think they finally come to the conclusion that oak is not going to come back into style anytime soon. It's a little on the heavy side but it can be hollowed out and covered with an attractive top of figured maple or something.
> 
> Any reason a person can't or shouldn't build a body out of oak other than the risking it will look like you cut up grandma's kitchen table?


Sure, go for it. I built a solid body electric tenor guitar last year, using a pair of oak dining chair seats laminated together for the body. I used "Hammered Steel" enamel for the finish.


----------



## Steve Denvir (Apr 26, 2016)

I've built an acoustic with oak back and sides, and it was loud and bright, but oak is not the most resonant wood you can find.

Having said that, why not.

But if you're gonna do it, use quarter sawn wood. You'll get the nice medullary rays you see on expensive arts and crafts furniture (as pictured above) instead of those ugly arches you get on cheap kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Budd (Mar 4, 2014)

I've not used oak , but did use white ash for a strat & maple for a tele few yrs ago , they both went through the bandsaw ! 
Just a bit heavy ( didn't consider hollowing out ! ) 
But I've made 4 teles out of pine from late last yr till now & gave one to my son & use the other 3 depending on the day . 
The most used has a strat @ neck & Broadcaster in bridge . Works for me .
Good luck with oak , watch out for acorns .
Budd


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Be prepared to sand lots and use a lot of pore filler, oak can be tricky that way. Depending on the cut it may also splinter but good sharp blades will prevent that for the most part. Beautiful looking stuff and it can be resonant if thin enough and braced not too heavily. For a solid body I might prefer it as a veneer. 

Godin and Collings (likely others too) do a sort of dog hair finish on ash which would likely work well on oak.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

laristotle said:


> IIRC, Brian May's red special started this way. No?


The original is, at least in part...


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Working on a hollowbody that a has a red oak back and sides. It's loud and snappy, and the bass notes almost "knock" when they resonate. Top is cedar, and there's a black willow block behind the bridge, both of which warm up the brightness from the oak. You gotta be watchful for tearout, and it took about 4 passes to fill all the grain, but no complaints otherwise.


----------

